# Becoming a waterfowl biologist



## jsbourbon89 (Jun 21, 2005)

I was wanting to know , does anybody on here know exactly what you should major in college to become a waterfowl biologist, I've been doing a little reading , and alot of people major in zoology, biolgy, I think ecology, I was just wanting to know what some of you did in school. thanks

j.b.

[email protected]


----------



## jbullivant (Nov 9, 2005)

I am currently in college and i am going into the same field as you. I go to the UNiversity of Minnesota Crookston. Before i went to crookston i went to Vermilion COmmunity College and got my degree in wildlife management from there. At crookston i am majoring in Natural resource management which is a little broader but still works for waterfowl. I hope to go to a graduate school and get a masters in wildlife management or wildlife biology would probably be the best bet. But I would defenitly go into a natural resources degree, like wildlife management first, its a broder degree and gets you a better chance a landing a natural resource job.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Ya that was what I was going to go for but now I am a civil egineering degree with a water resource hopeing I can restore wetlands.


----------

